# lien unix |n -s  ?  ?



## dbr22 (13 Octobre 2004)

bonjour,
j'ai voulu essayer ce lien " |n -s " conseille a 2 ou 3 reprises dans avosmac pour expatrier la plus grosse partie de mon dossier iTunes sur une autre partition mais ca n'a jamais marche
peut-etre parce que je suis en 10.2.8 et non en panther ? mais alors dans ce cas on ne peut absolument pas se fier a un lien recupere a droite ou a gauche 
l'ecriture d'un lien change dans le terminal d'une version du systeme a une autre ? si c'est ca, le fascicule terminal publie par avosmac est valable pour panther et ne le sera plus pour tiger ? 
pour l'instant je me suis bidouillé une autre technique. qq'un peut-il me dire si j'ai fait une grosse connerie ?
-glisse-depose dossier iTunes dans autre partition --> " iTunes2 "
-change le chemin de iTunes Music pour qu'il arrive dans cette autre partition
-redemarre ordi
-ouvert appl iTines
-efface toutes les pistes de la fenetre
-ferme l'appli puis vide corbeille
-ouvert dossier Musique mis tout le contenu dans corbeille
-ouvert l'appli iTunes --> pref--> avancees --> decoche la commande " copier dans iTunes les fichiers ajoutes a la bibliotheque "
-et enfin glisse-depose dossier iTunes2 dans la fenetre de l'appli iTunes 
et dans pref recoche la commande precedente 
?  ?  ? 
pas sur que les listes supplementaires soient bien conservees ?

j'avais essaye auparavant de mettre dossier original iTunes a la corbeille puis de glisser a sa place un alias de iTunes2 en le nommant iTunes
mais chose bizarre sur la partition primitive si l'alias iTunes ne tenait pas de place , par contre les dossiers Musique, et iTunes Music n'avaient pas maigri  !  !   il me semble pourtant  bien avoir redemarre entre temps mais maintenant je n'en suis plus tellement sur ( ?  ? )

merci


----------



## avosmac (13 Octobre 2004)

Il s'agit de la lettre L :

ln -s


----------



## FjRond (14 Octobre 2004)

Votre manipulation me paraît un peu tordue, mais ne doit pas poser de problème.
En ce qui me concerne, j'ai copié mon répertoire *~/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music* sur mon disque externe, ouvert iTunes, puis sélectionné le menu « Fichier » item « Ajouter à la bibliothèque ». Mais cette méthode ne permet pas de conserver les listes de lecture (la vôtre non plus, me semble-t-il). Alors qu'avec le lien ln -s, ça doit marcher, puisque, le fichier contenant les données qui concernent les listes de lecture se trouve dans le répertoire _~/Music/iTunes_ et conserve la même position par rapport à l'alias du répertoire iTunes Music que celle qu'il avait par rapport à l'original.
Il s'agit du fichier iTunes Music Library.xml. Ce qui concerne les listes se trouve en principe à la fin du fichier. Si vous connaissez le xml, vous pouvez reconstituer vos listes manuellement par copier/coller de l'ancien au nouveau fichier, mais là, je ne saurais vous aider; sinon, mieux vaut ne pas y toucher.


----------



## dbr22 (14 Octobre 2004)

bonjour ,
 merci pour vos reponses
j'aurais bien voulu moi aussi que ce lien marche
et personne ne voit pourquoi ca foire ?
a propos de la reponse du moderateur " avosmac " :
" Il s'agit de la lettre L :

 ln -s  "

j'ai bien fait mes essais en tapant " L minuscule "  puis " majuscule option L " mais c'etait comme de pisser dans un violon pour faire de la musique ( c'est le moment de le dire ! )
je ne me souviens plus tres bien de la reponse du terminal ; je crois que c'etait " command not found "
les references de mon terminal sont : " Terminal-tcsh (ttyp1) 1.3.1 (v82) 1995-2001
alors quoi ?
merci encore


----------



## avosmac (14 Octobre 2004)

Peut être le sous système BSD n'est-il tout simplement pas installé, ce qui vous empêcherait d'exploiter la commande LN (sans certitude)


----------



## dbr22 (15 Octobre 2004)

salut, 
c'est encore moi mais je pense que c'est la derniere fois que je voue enquiquine  .
je vous donne quand meme les resutats des courses car ce qui me suffoque le plus c'est que depuis des mois et des mois !  !  ( peut-etre un peu moins depuis 2 ou 3 mois ) la revue avosmac repete et repete qu'il faut absolument se mettre a manipuler le terminal et qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'on perd a rester a l'ecart ! je suis dans le doute , je veux dire par la que je commence a douter de mon QI !
bon ! pour terminer la discussion , j'ai bien le BSD et j'ai verifie que j'avais bien l'autorisation de me servir du terminal et de BSD ;  c'est tout ce que je voyais a controler et j'ai refait 14 ou 15 nouvelles tentatives .  .  .  en vain  
pour le l j'ai essaye a la place majuscul+option+L
pour tenir compte des reflesions insolentes du terminal que je vous reproduis ci-dessous  et que je n'ai surement pas bien comprises j'ai meme essaye la commande suivante par copir-coller :

"   ln [-fhns]  "

et voila le discours du terminal : 

"
>  ln: illegal option -- /
>Usage:  ln [-fhns] file1 file2
>        ln [-fhns] file ... directory
>[robert-bouins-Computer:~] robertbouin% |n -s/Volumes/DD3/essais/iTunes/Volumes/DD3/>essais/iTunes2
>Invalid null command.

>[robert-bouins-Computer:~] robertbouin% ln [-fhns]/Volumes/DD3/essais/iTunes/Volumes/DD3/>essais/iTunes2
>ln: No match.   
"

du moins en partie car il ne disait pas toujours la meme chose !  ! 
c'est de la faute a moi ? a mon syst : 10.2.8  ?  , a mon ordi : G3 266 MHZ ?  , a ma version de terminal :  1.3.1 1995-2001 ?

bon ben bon week-end a tous ! et merci quand meme


----------



## avosmac (16 Octobre 2004)

Ah ben voui,

Usage: ln [-fhns] file1 file2


veut dire qu'après avoir inscrit :

ln -s 

il faut glisser ensuite le fichier dont on veut faire l'alias comme çà :

avosmac:~ avosmac$ ln -s /Users/avosmac/Desktop/itubedown12-10.3.dmg

ou le l de ln est un l(L) et pas un pipe |


----------



## avosmac (16 Octobre 2004)

autre détail, il y a un espace entre -s et le chemin pour accéder à votre fichier...


----------



## dbr22 (16 Octobre 2004)

merci pour ces renseignements complementaires , je n'avais pas remarque qu'il y avait un espace entre -s et le chemin ! autrefois je crois que avosmac quand il y avait un espace mettait un gros point noir , non ?
dans le HS n°12 de avosmac page 41 on dit " faire glisser 2 fois de suite .  .  . " c'est 1 fois ou 2 fois ? dans cet article il est question de iPhoto mais j'imagine que la demarche est la meme que pour iTunes ?
je remarque que dans l'exemple que vous reproduisez l'expression avosmac est suivie par un " $ " ; sur ma page de terminal mon nom est suivi de " % " et non " $ "       important ? 
et s'il faut mettre " ln -s " pourquoi a certains moments le terminal repond "  ln [-fhns] file1 file2  "  c'est quoi ces 3 lettres en rab entre 2 crochets :  " fhn "  ? 
ca m'a l'air vraiment complique tout ca quand meme !
pour memoire , voila ce que m'affiche une page vierge du terminal :

Last login: Fri Oct 15 18:58:26 on ttyp1
Welcome to Darwin!
[robert-bouins-Computer:~] robertbouin%   ( apres % il y a un gros trait noir vertical )

votre adresse ; "  avosmac:~ avosmac$ " ne ressemble pas du tout a la mienne :
" [robert-bouins-Computer:~] robertbouin%  "  avec ces 2 crohets ? 
j'ai peut-etre des parametres qui ne sont pas en symbiose dans differents domaines :nom de l'ordinateur , nom de la maison , nom de l'admistrateur etc    je n'ai pas mis de mot de passe 

je vais quand meme re-essaye en mettant ce sacre espace en plus  ( un ou une espace en langage informatique ?)
mais je crois aussi qu'il faudrait que je me decide a envisager de changer ce bon vieux G3 ( de temps en temps 
je me surprends a penser qu'avec le prix de mon G3 en 1998 + les rajouts successifs  ce n'est pas sur que cela n'aurait pas ete plus agreable d'avoir 5 ou 6 ou meme 7 PC à 5000 F pendant le meme temps !  !  !   ce n'est pas si evident que ca meme  en etant tres objectif !  !  ) 

a+


----------



## Gaston (17 Octobre 2004)

les lettres en rab ce sont des options qu'on peut ajouter, faut faire man ln pour savoir à quoi ça sert exactement 

petit chipotage pendant qu'on y est : "espace" est féminin en typographie, donc "il faut mettre une espace entre ln et -s"... etc 

voilà c'était la minute culturelle (en un seul mot) du jour


----------



## FjRond (18 Octobre 2004)

dbr22 a dit:
			
		

> je vais quand même re-essaye en mettant ce sacre espace en plus  ( un ou une espace en langage informatique ?)
> mais je crois aussi qu'il faudrait que je me décide a envisager de changer ce bon vieux G3 ( de temps en temps
> je me surprends a penser qu'avec le prix de mon G3 en 1998 + les rajouts successifs  ce n'est pas sur que cela n'aurait pas été plus agréable d'avoir 5 ou 6 ou même 7 PC à 5000 F pendant le même temps !  !  !   ce n'est pas si évident que ça même  en étant très objectif !  !  )
> a+


Vos problèmes n'ont rien à voir avec votre bon vieux G3.
*Une* espace, ce n'est pas du langage informatique, mais typographique: l'espace qui sépare deux mots est féminine (sans en tirer des conclusions sur le beau sexe !).
Dans le langage informatique (shell, etc), l'espace a une signification précise: c'est un séparateur. Si vous omettez l'espace entre l'option *-s* et le nom du fichier, le terminal prend l'expression _-smonfichier_ pour une option de commande, et il est désolé d'avoir à vous signifier qu'il ne la trouve pas. En général il faut donc séparer par une espace commande, option et nom de fichier (qui peut consister en un chemin d'accès absolu).
Pour ce qui est des informations de compte et ordinateur qui apparaissent à l'ouverture du Terminal, ça n'a aucune importance.


----------

